# driver x or ?!?!?!



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

hi guys, i have just bought a new board and bindings. i have the new Ride dh2.2 and burton triad bindings, after buying it the guy asked me about my boots and when i said i had driver x's he said "ooh not with that board" a little late now. anyway as i have broken my foot once and my ankles many times i need a stiff boot or ankle armour and new softer boots. i had the old ride dh dfc and tomcat bindings for 3 years and seemed fine. although in the park i found it difficult to get much pop out of the board ( me or the boots???) so to cut a looooong story short ish . any advice on whether i need to change my boots would be GREATLY appreciated. does anyone run driverx's all mountain inc park kickers etc??


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Currently I'm using the Rulers. I'm getting older now (31) and have been having ankle pain with softer boots, tried these and they are stiff enough to support than my old vans but I havent noticed any loss in the park. Just my experience. I'm also running Triads.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm rocking salomon malamutes in the park, salomon's stiffest boot. The change is a bit large considering I was using some very, very packed out ride orions (read: opposite of what I have now), but I like the feel of stiffer boots and I will get used to it. 
For jumps and stuff you should be absolutely fine with tight boots, if anything they will add support. A more flexible boot will give you a little more play when you land, which can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the situation. Unless you like flinging methods out past your nose then stiff boots will be just fine. Jibbing is where you will run in to trouble with stiffer boots.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

leif said:


> I'm rocking salomon malamutes in the park, salomon's stiffest boot. The change is a bit large considering I was using some very, very packed out ride orions (read: opposite of what I have now), but I like the feel of stiffer boots and I will get used to it.
> For jumps and stuff you should be absolutely fine with tight boots, if anything they will add support. A more flexible boot will give you a little more play when you land, which can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the situation. Unless you like flinging methods out past your nose then stiff boots will be just fine. Jibbing is where you will run in to trouble with stiffer boots.


That's a great help guys. I too am gettin old (36)  so the body ain't what it used to be. Might stick with my x's as they are super comfy and they look pretty sick aswell. No methods out past my nose. Ha. Those days are gone. Anyways have a great Christmas. Peace from Wales.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a set of Driver-X from ~2001 or so. They are a very stiff boot and were fantastic for freeriding. 
However, this year I found the Burton Ions to be a little softer and more usable in the park situations.

All that being said. Boots are mostly about comfort and support. 
Everyone is different and you should try on every boot you see. 
I think I tried on about 20 different pairs of boots this year before I bought the Ions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

binarypie said:


> I have a set of Driver-X from ~2001 or so. They are a very stiff boot and were fantastic for freeriding.
> However, this year I found the Burton Ions to be a little softer and more usable in the park situations.
> 
> All that being said. Boots are mostly about comfort and support.
> ...


Hey thanks for your reply. Yea, I've been riding the x's for about 3yrs now with my old DH board and have found them super comfy. Altho I have advanced pretty well and wasn't sure if stiff boots can hold you back. Some say yes and some say no!! Ion's in uk are about. £250 and my x's were £210 so it needs to be worth the change to go down that road. I only ride once or twice a season as we don't get snow much ere. What would you do?


----------

